# Steam: Controller-Vorbestellung ab sofort möglich - begrenzte Stückzahl



## MarcHatke (5. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Controller-Vorbestellung ab sofort möglich - begrenzte Stückzahl* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Controller-Vorbestellung ab sofort möglich - begrenzte Stückzahl


----------



## Northdude (5. Juni 2015)

Ihr könntet wenigstens ein Bild vom finalen Design einbinden, da das Bild und das Video bereits veraltet sind...


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

55 Euro ...? Nope.

Bis max 35 Euro hätte ich mir das ja noch überlegt, aber so kann ich genauso gut weiterhin mein _Logitech RumblePad _nehmen.
Von Innovationen ist auch kaum noch was zu sehen - im Prinzip wurden ja nur die Standard Steuerungs Elemente ausgetauscht.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> 55 Euro ...? Nope.
> 
> Bis max 35 Euro hätte ich mir das ja noch überlegt, aber so kann ich genauso gut weiterhin mein _Logitech RumblePad _nehmen.
> Von Innovationen ist auch kaum noch was zu sehen - im Prinzip wurden ja nur die Standard Steuerungs Elemente ausgetauscht.



nja, ne, da muss man schon sagen dass der Preis ähnlich wie die des Xbone und PS4 Controllers ist, da man bedenken muss, dass das auch ein Wireless Controller ist
Ansonsten würde ich eher abwarten bis Leute den mal in der Hand halten konnten

Interessanter ist ja eher Steam Link


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Interessanter ist ja eher Steam Link


Für mich gar nicht, da mein Fernseher eh schon das selbe Anzeigegerät ist wie mein PC Monitor.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für mich gar nicht, da mein Fernseher eh schon das selbe Anzeigegerät ist wie mein PC Monitor.



ja, aber ich bezweifel das die bei allen der Fall sein dürfte


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber ich bezweifel das die bei allen der Fall sein dürfte


Doch sicher, wenn das bei mir so ist, hat das allgemeine Gültigkeit und andere Wohnungs Gestaltungs Konzepte werden dem Verfassungsschutz gemeldet. Alleine der Vorsatz ist schon strafbar und wird mit 10 Jahren Suppenteller-auf-Wandteppiche-Stapeln geahndet.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juni 2015)

Wäre ja schon interessiert an so nem Controller - aber ich denke, ich werde die ersten Tests abwarten.
Zudem weiß man ja auch nie, wie die Dinger denn so verarbeitet sind und wenn man gleich bei der ersten Charge dabei ist, kauft man quasi die Katze im Sack.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juni 2015)

Northdude schrieb:


> Ihr könntet wenigstens ein Bild vom finalen Design einbinden, da das Bild und das Video bereits veraltet sind...



bitteschön




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2015)

Neben dem NES-Controiller wohl das hässlichste Ding, was ich je gesehen habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Neben dem NES-Controiller wohl das hässlichste Ding, was ich je gesehen habe.


Höh?  Da hast wohl den N64-Controller verdrängt, hmm? [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Neben dem NES-Controiller wohl das hässlichste Ding, was ich je gesehen habe.



ähem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Neben dem NES-Controiller wohl das hässlichste Ding, was ich je gesehen habe.



und das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> und das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das Ding sehe denke ich immer an eine geplättete Fledermaus mit angebrachten Daddeltasten und ergonomischen Eigenschaften die aus der Gamer-Hölle stammten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo ist der Hörer zu diesem Telefon?!


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2015)

Ahja, der Atari Jaguar. Ich hatte mal einen, habe ihn aber nie benutzt, weil ich nen Import erwischt hatte, und den US-Stecker nicht in die deutsche Steckdose bekam^^ Nach erfolgloser Suche bezüglich eines Adapters hab ich das Ding dann irgendwann wieder verkauft^^


----------



## BiJay (5. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Hörer zu diesem Telefon?!


Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanco-777 (5. Juni 2015)

Finde es irgendwie uncool, wenn man auf der Titelseite eine  total veraltete Version des Controllers zeigt und sich zugleich PCGAMES nennt :/

Kleine Kritik am Rande.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juni 2015)

den N64 Dreizack fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm.

Da war der erste, fette Controller der ersten Xbox viel schlimmer, das schlanke S-Modell war dann aber ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PureLoci (5. Juni 2015)

Das Teil ist mal sowas von hässlich. Da ist ein Xbox 360/One Controller sowas von viel besser.


----------



## Dosentier (5. Juni 2015)

Steam Link ist für mich auch durchaus interessanter.
Vor allem preislich finde ich Steam Link recht angemessen, sofern alles reibungslos funktioniert.

Was den Controller angeht, da gibt’s in meinen Augen auch bessere / günstigere Alternativen.
Aber um das besser beurteilen zu können, muss man ihn wohl erstmal selber angetetstet haben.

Ich für meinen Teil, habe bisher noch nichts Besseres als die Xbox 360 / One Controller in den Händen gehabt, (meine persönliche Meinung).


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Juni 2015)

Ungeachtet der Qualität des Steam-Controllers (denke das ist einfach gewöhnungssache), bin ich doch eher wegen "Steam-Link" äußerst skeptisch:
Ein HDMI-Kabel das nur mit dem eigenen Steam-Konto funktioniert ?
Also, ich bin da eher unschlüssig, da ich persönlich gerne mit Freunden "FIFA" am PC spiele, das jedoch über Origin läuft, also müsste ich anscheinend wegen einem Spiel (!) meinen ganzen PC in 'nen anderen Raum schleppen 
Fände ich etwas umständlich...
Bei "The Witcher 3" , "GTA 5"  & Konsorten, die allesamt über Steam laufen hingegen, wäre Steam-Link hingegen wiederum praktisch...


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2015)

Natürlich vorbestellt weil ich seit der Ankündigung ziemlich heiß auf ein neues Spielgefühl mit den Trackpads inkl. haptischem Feedback bin 
Wireless und angeblich bis zu *80* *Stunden* Betriebsdauer mit *2xAA* Batterien ist wirklich beachtlich wenn das stimmen sollte 

Natürlich werde ich (hoffentlich) Ende Oktober hier berichten können 

Preis ist insgesamt in Ordnung wenn man bedenkt wie viel Technik drinsteckt. Wer hier einen Preis von unter 50€ erwartet hat denkt völlig unrealistisch.
Selbst Xbox 360 Wireless PC kostet ca. ab 40€ aufwärts. Xbox One stellenweise erst ab +50€.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Preis ist insgesamt in Ordnung wenn man bedenkt wie viel Technik drinsteckt. Wer hier einen Preis von unter 50€ erwartet hat denkt völlig unrealistisch.
> Selbst Xbox 360 Wireless PC kostet ca. ab 40€ aufwärts. Xbox One stellenweise erst ab +50€.


Und was haben die technisch bspweise einem _Logitech RumblePad 2 _für 30 Euro voraus, das diesen Preisunterschied rechtfertigt?

_Edit: Hätte nicht gedacht, daß "kabellos" einen derartigen Unterschied beim Preis macht ..._


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was haben die technisch bspweise einem _Logitech RumblePad 2 _für 30 Euro voraus, das diesen Preisunterschied rechtfertigt?



koi Schnurr hat´s


----------



## battschack (5. Juni 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähm das isn handy... 
http://blog.ausgefallene-ideen.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/banana-phone-holder.jpg


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was haben die technisch bspweise einem _Logitech RumblePad 2 _für 30 Euro voraus, das diesen Preisunterschied rechtfertigt?
> 
> _Edit: Hätte nicht gedacht, daß "kabellos" einen derartigen Unterschied beim Preis macht ..._



- Dual Mode mit Kabel oder kabellos
- 2 Ultrapräzise Pads mit haptischem Feedback
- Wirelessmode angeblich bis zu 80 std Batterielaufzeit.
- Einige spezielle Sensoren

Das sind mind. 4 Punkte die einen Aufpreis rechtfertigen.
Ob man diese Dinge benötigt ist die andere Sache aber rein technisch gesehen ist es ein fairer Preis.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juni 2015)

Ist "ultrapräzise" ein offiziell technischer Ausdruck?
0.o


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist "ultrapräzise" ein offiziell technischer Ausdruck?
> 0.o



Sieh dir doch die Reviews bzw. Hands On Tests an  

Aber hier die Beschreibung von Valve.


> Duale Trackpads
> 
> Die dualen Trackpads des Steam  Controllers erlauben genaueste Steuerung für präzise PC-Spiele im  Wohnzimmer. Mit 1:1 absoluter Eingabeposition via virtueller Steuerung  wie bei einem Trackball oder einem adaptiv zentrierenden Joystick oder  aber eines Lenkrads – die beiden Trackpads können all diese Funktionen  übernehmen.





> Hochauflösende Haptik
> Haptische Belastungsservos auf  beiden Seiten des Controllers liefern präzise, genaueste Vibrationen,  die in Mikrosekunden gemessen werden können. Fühlen Sie die Drehung  eines virtuellen Trackballs, den Klick auf ein Mausrad oder den Rückstoß  bei einem Gewehrschuss. Jede Eingabe, von den Buttons bis zu den  Trackpads, kann haptisches Feedback an Ihre Fingerspitzen weitergeben  und ein lebendiges, taktiles Feedback zu Geschwindigkeit, Begrenzungen,  Schwellen, Texturen oder Aktionen auf voller Bandbreite liefern.


----------



## BiJay (5. Juni 2015)

Bin bei Steam Link eher interessiert, ob das auch für nicht-Spiele funktioniert, also z.B. Filme und Musik.

Der Controller ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich bin mit meinem XBox One Controller total zufrieden. Und das Trackpad ist einer Maus unterlegen, also bleibe ich weiterhin bei Maus + Tastatur bei allem, was Zielen benötigt.


----------



## FalconEye (6. Juni 2015)

Was man auch nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen darf, ist dass angeblich jedes (!) Spiel welches über Steam vertrieben wird mit dem Controller spielbar sein wird. Plus es gibt ein komplettes Konfigurationsprogramm dazu. Alles in allem sehe ich den Preis durchaus als gerechtfertigt an.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen darf, ist dass angeblich jedes (!) Spiel welches über Steam vertrieben wird mit dem Controller spielbar sein wird. Plus es gibt ein komplettes Konfigurationsprogramm dazu. Alles in allem sehe ich den Preis durchaus als gerechtfertigt an.



Natürlich wird jedes Spiel damit spielbar sein weil es genau hierfür entwickelt wurde.

Es soll die Eigenschaften eines Gamepads mit denen der Maus und Tastatur kombinieren.
Sprich: Es ist ein All-in-One Produkt damit SteamOS inkl. alle Spiele damit bedient werden können.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2015)

FalconEye schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen darf, ist dass angeblich jedes (!) Spiel welches über Steam vertrieben wird mit dem Controller spielbar sein wird.


Das geht mit _Joy2Key_ ebenfalls (Shareware, 7$). Das Programm emuliert aus den Gamepad Eingaben Tastatur und Maus Eingaben.

Und da sich jedes Spiel grundsätzlich auch mit M+T spielen läßt ...


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Bin bei Steam Link eher interessiert, ob das auch für nicht-Spiele funktioniert, also z.B. Filme und Musik.


BRs dürften nicht gehen, da ist der Kopierschutz ja ziemlich rigoros.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das geht mit _Joy2Key_ ebenfalls (Shareware, 7$). Das Programm emuliert aus den Gamepad Eingaben Tastatur und Maus Eingaben.
> 
> Und da sich jedes Spiel grundsätzlich auch mit M+T spielen läßt ...



Was willst du denn genau damit sagen?


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Natürlich werde ich (hoffentlich) Ende Oktober hier berichten können



Wir freuen uns schon alle über Deinen Ausführlichen und Objektiven Test eines Valve/Steam Produktes.
Was da wohl bei raus kommt.


----------



## golani79 (6. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das geht mit _Joy2Key_ ebenfalls (Shareware, 7$). Das Programm emuliert aus den Gamepad Eingaben Tastatur und Maus Eingaben.
> 
> Und da sich jedes Spiel grundsätzlich auch mit M+T spielen läßt ...



Nur wirds halt einfacher sein, wenn die Spiele von Haus aus kompatibel mit dem Controller sind - nix selber umschei*en mit Emulationssoftware (is ja auch nicht gesagt dann, dass alles problemlos funktioniert).
Wennst nen halbwegs vernünftigen Wireless Controller kaufst, inkl. Emulationstool um deine 7$/€, dann kommst auch fast auf den Preis des Steamcontrollers.

Und ja, es lässt sich grundsätzlich jedes Spiel mit M+T spielen - es gibt aber (zumindest für mich persönlich) Spiele, die sich angenehmer mit nem Controller steuern lassen.
Ob ich mir dann nen XBox One Controller oder nen Steamcontroller hol, wenn ein neuer ansteht, is dann auch schon egal - und wieso nichtmal was neues ausprobieren?


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nur wirds halt einfacher sein, wenn die Spiele  von Haus aus kompatibel mit dem Controller sind - nix selber umschei*en  mit Emulationssoftware (is ja auch nicht gesagt dann, dass alles  problemlos funktioniert).
> Wennst nen halbwegs vernünftigen Wireless Controller kaufst, inkl.  Emulationstool um deine 7$/€, dann kommst auch fast auf den Preis des  Steamcontrollers.
> 
> Und ja, es lässt sich grundsätzlich jedes Spiel mit M+T spielen - es  gibt aber (zumindest für mich persönlich) Spiele, die sich angenehmer  mit nem Controller steuern lassen.
> Ob ich mir dann nen XBox One Controller oder nen Steamcontroller hol,  wenn ein neuer ansteht, is dann auch schon egal - und wieso nichtmal was  neues ausprobieren?



Ganz genau so schauts aus.

Der Controller dient dazu dass ihr  SteamOS Konzept von A bis Z aus eigenem Haus supportet wird. Damit  100%ige Kompatibilität garantiert wird weil alles aus eigener Feder  entstand.
Gerade bei so einem Konzept ist es absolut verständlich dass ein eigens entwickelter Controller angeboten werden *muss* um nicht von anderen Herstellern abhängig zu sein. Leider wollen das viele nicht verstehen.

Zumal  muss man wirklich abwarten wie innovativ die 2 Pads inkl. haptischem  Feedback wirklich sind. Evtl wirds ja ein neues und besseres  Spielgefühl? Wer weiß.. Muss man aber über ne Zeit lang testen und dann urteilen.

Hätte der Controller nicht die 2 Pads und all die ganzen Sensoren dann hätte ich ihn mir auch nicht bestellt.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was willst du denn genau damit sagen?


Daß man auch jetzt schon ohne Steam Controller "jedes (!) Spiel welches über Steam vertrieben wird mit dem Controller spielen" kann.

War das irgendwie unverständlich?


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß man auch jetzt schon ohne Steam Controller "jedes (!) Spiel welches über Steam vertrieben wird mit dem Controller spielen" kann.
> 
> War das irgendwie unverständlich?



Siehe oben warum Valve einen eigenen Controller entwickelt.
Mag sein dass es heute schon irgendwie möglich ist aber so einen Controller gabs eben bis heute noch nicht und somit wird ein anderes Spielgefühl geboten.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nur wirds halt einfacher sein, wenn die Spiele von Haus aus kompatibel mit dem Controller sind - nix selber umschei*en mit Emulationssoftware (is ja auch nicht gesagt dann, dass alles problemlos funktioniert).


Ist aber eben auch nicht gesagt, daß Valve nicht einfach exakt denselben Weg geht wie Joy2Key und das alles emuliert. Und so, wie sich das bei den Ankündigungen anhört, erwarte ich auch genau das.

btw:


> *Requirements*
> A Steam Machine or other computer capable of running Steam Big Picture Mode, in order to view, edit, save, and share Steam Controller mappings.


Sprich: *Konfigurieren *kann man den Steam Controller nur im Big Picture Mode.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ist aber eben auch nicht gesagt, daß Valve nicht einfach exakt denselben Weg geht wie Joy2Key und das alles emuliert. Und so, wie sich das bei den Ankündigungen anhört, erwarte ich auch genau das.


Du verstehst schon die Tatsache dass bei diesem Gamepad Trackpads verwendet werden?

Sorry ich verstehe nicht was du die ganze Zeit mitteilen möchtest. Es ist doch nur ein Controller von Valve damit ihr Konzept eine einheitliche Steuerung bekommt.
Welche Rolle spielt denn hier wo und was genau emuliert wird? 



> Sprich: *Konfigurieren *kann man den Steam Controller nur im Big Picture Mode.



Und falls Konfigurationen wirklich nur per Big Picture möglich wären... Wo ist hier das Problem?


----------



## BiJay (6. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> BRs dürften nicht gehen, da ist der Kopierschutz ja ziemlich rigoros.


Die sind mir ja auch total egal.  Wenn man den Desktop + Audio Out über Steam Link aufem TV streamen würde, wäre es ideal, aber ich befürchte so einfach wird es nicht. Na mal abwarten, was da rauskommt. Die Spiele wären mir da sogar wirklich nebensächlich.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du verstehst schon die Tatsache dass bei diesem Gamepad Trackpads verwendet werden?


Ja. Und? Trotzdem hast du - genauso wie bei einem Stick -  nur einen Punkt, den du auf einer Fläche herumschiebst. Ob das einen Unterschied bei der Emulation macht oder gar keine ist, wird sich zeigen.



> Sorry ich verstehe nicht was du die ganze Zeit mitteilen möchtest. Es ist doch nur ein Controller von Valve damit ihr Konzept eine einheitliche Steuerung bekommt.
> Welche Rolle spielt denn hier wo und was genau emuliert wird?


Frag nicht mich, sondern _Golani79_:


golani79 schrieb:


> Nur wirds halt einfacher sein, wenn die Spiele von Haus aus kompatibel mit dem Controller sind - nix selber umschei*en mit Emulationssoftware (is ja auch nicht gesagt dann, dass alles problemlos funktioniert).


Egal, ob emuliert oder nicht: anpassen an die eigenen Bedürfnisse und Vorlieben muß man die Steuerung ja eh.



> Und falls Konfigurationen wirklich nur per Big Picture möglich wären... Wo ist hier das Problem?


Ich zum Beispiel nutze bisher den BPM überhaupt nicht. Für mich wäre das also erst mal ein Umgewöhnen, das ich mir vielleicht gar nicht antun möchte. Ebenso könnten andere Vorbehalte diesbezüglich haben. Da es diese Beschränkung nun mal gibt, habe ich sie daher als Info in diesen Thread gepostet, damit diejenigen, die sich dafür interessieren und in diesem Thread lesen, darüber informiert sind.

War das jetzt wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ja. Und? Trotzdem hast du - genauso wie bei einem Stick -  nur einen Punkt, den du auf einer Fläche herumschiebst. Ob das einen Unterschied bei der Emulation macht oder gar keine ist, wird sich zeigen.


Die Frage ist warum du dich hier überhaupt auf diesen Punkt so stürzt und über was du hier zu diskutieren versuchst.



> Frag nicht mich, sondern _Golani79_:
> 
> Egal, ob emuliert oder nicht: anpassen an die eigenen Bedürfnisse und Vorlieben muß man die Steuerung ja eh.


Nein ich habe schon den richtigen gefragt weil Golani weiß warum der Steam Controller auf den Markt kommt.

Der Controller wird angeboten damit ihr ganzes Ökosystem aus dem eigenem Hause kommt ohne von Dritten abhängig zu sein.
Wie alles funktioniert und welche Alternativen es geben könnte spielt hier doch überhaupt keine Rolle. 



> Ich zum Beispiel nutze bisher den BPM überhaupt nicht. Für mich wäre das also erst mal ein Umgewöhnen, das ich mir vielleicht gar nicht antun möchte. Ebenso könnten andere Vorbehalte diesbezüglich haben. Da es diese Beschränkung nun mal gibt, habe ich sie daher als Info in diesen Thread gepostet, damit diejenigen, die sich dafür interessieren und in diesem Thread lesen, darüber informiert sind.
> 
> War das jetzt wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?



Du verstehst anscheinend nicht dass der Controller primär für Big Picture Modus entwickelt wurde bzw. für SteamOS.
SteamOS = Big Picture.

Und wie gesagt muss man abwarten ob man doch nicht außerhalb von BP Konfigurationen ändern kann.
Big Picture ist nunmal das was das gesamte SteamOS Universum sein soll und dementsprechend ist es logisch dass Big Picture als eine offizielle Anforderung angegeben wird.

Bei dir fällt mir nur die ganze Zeit dieser Unterton auf dass du etwas gegen den Controller hast - das ist alles.


----------



## MrIL (8. Juni 2015)

55 euro, lol... den hier _|_ . Ich hab gedacht 50 US Dollar?


----------



## HanFred (8. Juni 2015)

Zu spät, jetzt habe ich mir schon den Xbone-Controller geholt. Wäre der dritte Teil vom Witcher später erschienen, hätte es vielleicht anders ausgesehen. Das Game erkennt ja Gamepads ofensichtlich nicht neu, wenn der Kontakt zwischendurch abreisst, was beim DS4 leider immer mal wieder passiert wegen des zweifelhaft positionierten und wackeligen Micro-USB Anschlusses.


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum du dich hier überhaupt auf diesen Punkt so stürzt und über was du hier zu diskutieren versuchst.


Nun, ein großer Themenpunkt bei der Vermarktung des Controllers ist ja, daß man damit Keyboardeingaben für entsprechende Spiele besonders gut machen können soll - das geht aber jetzt auch schon mit Programmen wie Joy2Key und jedem x-beliebigen Controller.
Ob das jetzt mit dem Steam Controller besser, schlechter oder genauso gut geht, wird sich zeigen. In derTat gibt es an diesem Punkt momentan keinen weiteren Diskussionsbedarf. Aber deswegen darf ich doch trotzdem auf das Programm hinweisen - zum Beispiel für Leute, die dies eben als Alternative ausprobieren wollen.



> Nein ich habe schon den richtigen gefragt weil Golani weiß warum der Steam Controller auf den Markt kommt.


Darf ich mal rekapitulieren? Deine Frage war: _"Welche Rolle spielt denn hier wo und was genau emuliert wird?"_
Darauf hin habe ich dir den Post von Golani gezeigt, denn eben dessen Einwand - daß Emulationssoftware ja nicht immer problemlos funktioniere - war der Grund, weshalb ich das Thema aufgegriffen habe. 
Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal, ob der Treiber des Steam Controllers emuliert oder hardwarenäher ein Keyboard simuliert. Die werden das schon so machen, daß es eine zufriedenstellende Performance hat.

Und selbst, wenn Golani "weiß, warum der Steam Controller auf den Markt kommt", hat das doch nichts mit deiner Frage zu tun, was das Emulieren für eine Rolle spielt.



> Und wie gesagt muss man abwarten ob man doch nicht außerhalb von BP Konfigurationen ändern kann.


Wenn man das könnte, wieso sollte Valve dann auf der offiziellen Controller Seite extra erwähnen, daß man dafür den BPM benötigt ...?


----------

